# cool d20 modern maps



## alsih2o (Jun 25, 2003)

i suggest we start collecting d20 modern applicable maps and links here.

 to start- a clickable zoomable map of the worlds largest mall, shootout paradise- http://www.westedmall.com/mallmap/map.asp


----------



## dpmcalister (Jun 25, 2003)

Well, there are always the ones from WotC... 

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20modern/article/20030619a


----------



## MinscFan (Jun 25, 2003)

I used a cruise web iste to get ship plans...

Princess deck plans 

and found a nifty online map maker that offer 3D iso-views of maps you create...

Small Blue Printer 

Note: when you print these, you only print the flat flan view. To get the iso-view, do a screen capture and paste it in Word or some other program of your choice.

These isometric views look remarkably like those in the d20 Modern core book.   

-- M


----------



## jezter6 (Jun 25, 2003)

I've been planning on doing a d20 modern 'map a week' and map resource site, but alas I don't have a stable enough web host, or the design skills to really do it justice.

Anyone have a good (free to me!) web space area and/or maybe some design skills to help out on this?

Obviously not a paying gig, heh...but it's a start.


----------



## Dismas (Jun 25, 2003)

I have some webspace available (and message boards) at http://www.wirepaladin.co.uk, also would you be interested in doing some maps for the fanzine?

Email me (rob@otherniceman.net) if you want to discuss it .


----------



## jezter6 (Jun 26, 2003)

(rob) OtherNiceMan,

Catch me on IRC, I pop in and out of the #d20modern chat room (for those of you who DON'T go there...GO THERE NOW!) frequently enough...

I might be interested in doing some stuff for the magazine, I'll talk to you about it on IRC later.


----------



## Voneth (Jun 26, 2003)

LPJ Design has three sets of d20 Modern day maps at 5 bucks a pop or you can get all three in one set of $8.

http://www.rpgnow.com/default.php?manufacturers_id=308

I like them because they print out on 8X11.5 sheets and then I can mix and match them to my needs. The bulk pdf had about 70 fricken sheets!

Some of the scenes I have seen so far:

Crime Scenes outdoor/indoor, Pier, Stakeout, Gun shop, Street corner, Liquor store, Jail Cell, Junkyard, Newsroom, Fighting Octagon, Prison Shower, Prison Yard, Strip Club,Airplane, Back Alley, Beach, Bowling Alley, Cargo Boat, Church, Garage, Office, Restaurant, Sewers, and several types of Bedrooms.


----------



## jezter6 (Jun 26, 2003)

I've heard mixed reviews about those maps. In fact, I think your review was the only positive one I've seen so far.

What annoys me (and obviously some of the reviewers) was the lack of demo pages available...

Anyone else have info on these? And if so, how would you make them better? (Which might help me and my map page, hehe)


----------



## dpmcalister (Jun 27, 2003)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> *Anyone else have info on these? And if so, how would you make them better? (Which might help me and my map page, hehe) *



I've only got Modern Maps (the first one of the series). My personal gripes are that the PDF is "locked" so you can't copy the maps into, say, another document so that you can play with them and that there is no grid super-imposed to make game-play easier.

Having said that, they are both minor gripes and, at $5 for 30-odd maps, it's a good resource.


----------



## MinscFan (Jun 27, 2003)

If you have Photoshop, you can open a PDF file in that. I do that fairly often and then use Photoshop to add items / grids, etc.

--M


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 28, 2003)

On a related note, Profantasy, the makers of Campaign Cartographer 2 mapping software, released a new add-on collection of Modern mapping symbols (for overland, interior and street level maps) this week called Symbol Set 3: Modern. I bought a downloadable copy last night and the new symbols are pretty neat.

www.profantasy.com


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 29, 2003)

I spent a little time with CC2 and my new modern symbols today and came up with this typical NYC apartment.

Edit: Deleted image and posted new file (see below).


----------



## jezter6 (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm not knocking your skills, so please don't take offense...It's more a gripe with the program I guess...
.
.
.
But I find it kind of 'cartoony.' Maybe good for a BESM game or something like that..but it just doesn't strike me as something I'd ever want to game with.

Just humble opinion


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 29, 2003)

Yeah, the colors can get kind of gaudy, and you can get carried away with symbols.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 29, 2003)

I fixed the floorboards by making them smaller and left the red 5'-square grid on top.


----------



## jezter6 (Jun 30, 2003)

Here's one I whipped up. It's an unfinished replica of one of the local banks out where I live.

What's everyone think?


----------



## dpmcalister (Jun 30, 2003)

It might just be me, but I can't see anyway of actually getting into the bank. Additionally, what is a MAC Machine. Is it what we Brits call a cash-point machine?

Other than that, I like


----------



## jezter6 (Jun 30, 2003)

The nifty blue things are glass doors.

There's 2 doors into the red area, which is just something fancy to look like a tile 'entrance' area.

And yes, for our Euro and other Non-American Friends...MAC is the place where you put your bank card in to get money.


----------



## dpmcalister (Jul 1, 2003)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> *The nifty blue things are glass doors.*



You know, for some reason I thought they were windows! Thanks


----------



## jezter6 (Jul 1, 2003)

Normally they are. I just like them better than the way the doors in that program work.


----------



## jezter6 (Jul 1, 2003)

To follow up with this:

1) How does that map compare to the ones for sale already at RPGNow?

2) Based on people wanting to buy maps...would maps like that be viable to sell?

3) What kind of information would you like to see in addition to just the spiffy cool maps?

4) I think I've got my hosting providor set up for a 'map a week' type of archive for d20 modern...just got to get my developer going. 

5) Dismas...once this site gets going, what are the chances of getting a forum over at wirepaladin boards?

6) Anything else I didn't cover?


----------



## lmpjr007 (Jul 3, 2003)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> *I've heard mixed reviews about those maps. In fact, I think your review was the only positive one I've seen so far.
> 
> What annoys me (and obviously some of the reviewers) was the lack of demo pages available...
> 
> Anyone else have info on these? And if so, how would you make them better? (Which might help me and my map page, hehe) *




WOW! You dis' me and pimp yourself out in only 3 sentences.  Very impressed.  LOL

Personally, I am not a big fan of demo pages.  If the product is something you are interested in, buy it.  If not, don’t.  Well for all the reviews you keep reading about them all I can say is this we sold 21 copies of Modern Day Maps X in the month of June at a price of $8 for 60+ maps.  We have sold in total well over 150 in total from the beginning, so as you can see this product is a success for us where in counts ... in our finical statement.  Any review, good or bad, I take with a grain a salt.

Now here is the funny part, the sales on the first Modern Day Maps book alone has covered the production costs on the first 3 books and the next we are currently working on.  Modern Day Maps is the most profitable line of PDF we have created and we plan to do at least another 5 - 7 by Summer 2004.  Our goal was to corner this market and based on our numbers, we have done that.


----------



## Darke (Jul 3, 2003)

From a customer:

I am searching for some modern maps (hopefully with grids) for my d20 modern games.

I took a look at Modern Maps X but without knowing what I will buy (a demo) I won't buy it.

So I do think you would sell some more if you make a demo available. I'm still searching for good maps.

das Darke


----------



## lmpjr007 (Jul 3, 2003)

Darke said:
			
		

> *From a customer:
> 
> I am searching for some modern maps (hopefully with grids) for my d20 modern games.*




Well we do not use grinds on our maps.


----------



## jezter6 (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm not trying to 'dis' you. I've read the reviews before I purchased.

The reason they're so profitable is because most people don't. I was fully willing to purchase them, but I didn't see a demo. Your stuff could look like Da Vinci, or like my 4 year old painted it with his fingers. I don't know which. And I'm not willing to waste money without knowing.

Maybe there are others who enjoy purhcasing that way, but the two reviews on RPGNow say otherwise.

Modern Maps X:

 Comment: 

Dammit. I wish I had read Michael Dobbs' comment before blowing $8.00 on these maps. *I was a little bothered by the fact that there were no samples for me to look at before buying, but I figured what the hell, it's only $8. Well, I gambled and lost.*

If you are absolutely MISERABLE at making your own maps, then this product will be worth it for you. But if you are just looking for good ideas or some quick maps to plop into your game, this is not the product for you.

I will sell you my PDF for half price, if you want. It's worthless to me. 

Modern Maps 2:

The last five pages are advertisings for various Haven: City of Violence products. Several basic misspellings. Maps look decent, though they're plain and more detail would've been nice. Some shading and 3D top-down affects would add quite a bit of spice to them. I think I counted 20 total maps. *Not a complete waste of money, but I have no desire to buy more expensive LPJ Design products if this is an indication of their quality.*

Modern Maps 1:

I am very disappointed by this product, any potential use is ruined by basic spelling mistakes and some odd layouts.

As far as the actual plans go, the worst offender is the airplane which looks like half a boat, it also has several NATO infantry divisions in the cargo hold and an engine room on the upper deck!

---
A complete waste of money. The areas 'mapped' are so small and so basic (Small Bedroom, Helo Pad, Boxing Ring) as to require no assistance whatsoever.


----------



## jezter6 (Jul 3, 2003)

Just to add to that...

there IS a demo PDF finally for Modern Maps 3. And I was right about one of my suggestions as to who drew the art.


----------



## Darke (Jul 3, 2003)

lmpjr007 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well we do not use grinds on our maps. *




Any chance you will do some maps with grid in the future? And with a demo?

das Darke


----------



## C. Baize (Jul 3, 2003)

I remember looking at the first 2 Modern Maps PDFs, and being turned away by the proliferation of negative comments about them. Which was too bad... It sounded like it could be a great product. Too bad about those reviews, though.
Plus, being a gamer, I like grids. 
In essence, when purchasing a product like this, I'm giving in to laziness, and if I'm going to go so far as to give in to laziness, then I want a product that is (for lack of a better term) "Plug 'n Play"...
I didn't purchase the product, so I'm not going to say it's bad. 
I will say that I was turned off of it by the reviews, though.


----------



## lmpjr007 (Jul 3, 2003)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> *Maybe there are others who enjoy purhcasing that way, but the two reviews on RPGNow say otherwise.*




Lets do the math, two bad reviews with over 150 sold.  For easy math, lets say 150 sold with 2 bad reviews give me a 1.3% unsatisfactory rating.  Less than two percent, hmmm ... So let me get this straight if two people said they disliked 3E D&D or D20 Modern, and since you have no idea how many they sold and you had not seen it, that would be enough for you not to buy that product? Hmm... That is very interesting.


----------



## lmpjr007 (Jul 3, 2003)

Darke said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Any chance you will do some maps with grid in the future? And with a demo?
> 
> das Darke *




Grids most likely no, but I will place up demo images, since you have asked.


----------



## jezter6 (Jul 3, 2003)

Let's see...

I've quoted 4 that have said bad remarks. One or two more haven't said anything bad, but still give it 2 or less stars...

That's aside from the thread on the old WotC boards about mapping where someone specifically said not to buy them...

I take it you don't seem to care about your reviews.  All the ones I've seen, have been low. I haven't seen a 'good' or 'excellent' review of  your product yet. (Adding that there are 2 comments in page 1 of this thread that ARE positive, but are not in any 'reviews' section that I've seen)

If you have a link to one (or more) please feel FREE to post it. I would enjoy seeing a positive review for your product...but so far I haven't seen one yet.

If all you care about are numbers, then so be it. Sure, you're making money on a product people aren't even happy that they bought. Heck the one reviewer was willing to SELL OFF his copy because he was so displeased...


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2003)

lmpjr007 said:
			
		

> *Lets do the math, two bad reviews with over 150 sold.  For easy math, lets say 150 sold with 2 bad reviews give me a 1.3% unsatisfactory rating.  Less than two percent, hmmm ... So let me get this straight if two people said they disliked 3E D&D or D20 Modern, and since you have no idea how many they sold and you had not seen it, that would be enough for you not to buy that product? Hmm... That is very interesting. *




That's some pretty shaky logic. You assume that everyone who wasn't satisfied posted a comment? Why don't you apply this same logic to those who were satisfied. Out of 150 sold, nobody posted to say this was just what they were looking for.

I assume that comments are just a sampling of the feelings of the purchaser. Two is an awful small sample to claim statistically it's truly representative, but I do beleive the fact that the only ones that are negative are more than enough reason for concern.

What's up with the digging in your heels against using grids, anyways?


----------



## Psion (Jul 3, 2003)

Anyways, we Spycraft fans go here for maps, mostly cribbed from real world sources:

http://www.spycraft.xganon.com/


----------



## C. Baize (Jul 3, 2003)

lmpjr007 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lets do the math, two bad reviews with over 150 sold.  For easy math, lets say 150 sold with 2 bad reviews give me a 1.3% unsatisfactory rating.  Less than two percent, hmmm ... So let me get this straight if two people said they disliked 3E D&D or D20 Modern, and since you have no idea how many they sold and you had not seen it, that would be enough for you not to buy that product? Hmm... That is very interesting. *




I went and looked again, at Modern Day Maps 1,2,3 and X. 
6 reviews total, the highest one was 2 stars...
So, here's some more math for you. 
3 reviews at 1 star
3 reviews at 2 stars
equals an average rating of 1.5 stars on this product... 
I didn't see a single good review..
That means, that 100% of your reviews on RPGNow for the Modern Maps series were bad... 
I'd love to see what some of the other customers who didn't comment thought, good and bad.
Sorry, man... but THOSE are the numbers I look at... 100% bad reviews on a product means I'm not bloody likely to purchase it.


----------



## lmpjr007 (Jul 3, 2003)

Psion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's some pretty shaky logic. You assume that everyone who wasn't satisfied posted a comment? Why don't you apply this same logic to those who were satisfied. Out of 150 sold, nobody posted to say this was just what they were looking for.
> 
> I assume that comments are just a sampling of the feelings of the purchaser. Two is an awful small sample to claim statistically it's truly representative, but I do beleive the fact that the only ones that are negative are more than enough reason for concern.*




Psion, you have given me a great idea.  I will send you a copy of the Modern Day Map X, over 70 modern day maps, for free.  If you like it just send me an e-mail saying thanks.  If not, well at least it didn't cost you anything.



> *What's up with the digging in your heels against using grids, anyways? *




I just don't like grids.  What can I say, it is a personal thing.


----------



## jezter6 (Jul 3, 2003)

Psion,

Good to see you're getting something out of this. 

Please post a review (somewhere) good or bad.


----------



## Dismas (Jul 3, 2003)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> *To follow up with this:
> 
> 5) Dismas...once this site gets going, what are the chances of getting a forum over at wirepaladin boards?
> *




Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## jezter6 (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks a bunch


----------



## JDragon (Jul 3, 2003)

IMPJR007 - 

First - I'm glad to here you are posting some demos (even if only 1) of your product fur us to look over.  It will allow me to determine if its a product I want to purchase. (cause the reviews so far don't make me want to.) 

Second - You don't like grids, fine your prefrence, but it seems that more than a few people here (your possible customers) would like to see grids on the maps.  

Since (as far as I can tell) you are only selling these as PDF's would it be that hard to add grids and sell them as an alternate product.   This way you would then cover the demand for gridded maps and move that much closer to your goal to "corner this market"?  

Just a couple thoughts.

JDragon


----------



## jezter6 (Jul 6, 2003)

Have the previews been put up yet?


----------



## MinscFan (Jul 10, 2003)

I've been working on maps for D20 Modern for a series of free adventures I plan on posting on my site, as well as maps for my campaign setting, Prometheus: Earth.

I too prefer artistic maps versus those made from mapping programs like CC2 and Fractal Mapper.

I am working on a set of maps for an Antacrtic research station. Here is the draft of the first level (Deck A) -- note the central shaft drops down to sea water and I have not marked the gangplank yet (brownish circle ringing the central shaft):

Dicefreaks D20 modern map (about 80K .jpg). 

Let me know if this is something folks would like more of. I know as a DM I use these like candy    -- and, I enjoy making them.

-- M


----------



## Darke (Jul 10, 2003)

I would like more of these maps - looks good!

das Darke


----------



## dpmcalister (Jul 10, 2003)

MinscFan said:
			
		

> *I am working on a set of maps for an Antacrtic research station. Here is the draft of the first level (Deck A) -- note the central shaft drops down to sea water and I have not marked the gangplank yet (brownish circle ringing the central shaft)*



Very _Ice Station_-esk. That's not a bad thing, I love that book - and the rest he's written (_Contest_, _Temple_ and _Area 7_). I'm presuming you've read the book yourself. If not, great minds think alike 

So, yes, I'd love to see more of your maps.

BTW, anyone interested in finding out more about these novels (and why not, they're excellent source material for a modern game), can visit the author's website: http://www.matthewreilly.com/Index2.htm


----------



## MinscFan (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup, I read Ice Station and Temple. I picked up Area 7 and had a harder time getting into it. Maybe his breakneck pace wore me out...  

Yes, took the layout directly form his drawings in the book. 

-- M


----------



## jezter6 (Jul 13, 2003)

Again...for the sake of *bump* 

Where are these samples that were promised? I can't find them on your website, and only the 1 is still sitting on RPGnow.

Psion: Did you get it yet? Did you review it?


----------



## iwatt (Jul 16, 2003)

> Let me know if this is something folks would like more of. I know as a DM I use these like candy  -- and, I enjoy making them.




Minscfan, I'd love to see more of this stuff. My group has just about finished investigating one secret facility. I need to sart on the next. Anything you can point me two will really help me, If you have no problem sharing


----------



## MinscFan (Jul 16, 2003)

Sure, I'll share.

I should have the four levels of the facility done and the cavern completed in about a week or so. I can send it in PDF format if you send me your e-mail address.

timmoore@admin.usf.edu

If you are in a hurry, pick up the book Ice Station by Mark Reilly -- it has a line drawing of the facility and a cross section drawing in it.

I am also creating a map for Area 51 from a high res satellite photo. That one will take a little longer... 

All of my stuff will be posted as I create it on my Prometheus: Earth Web site (and that will be linked from the Dicefreaks site). 

I've got the PE site design and nav done. Once I have some content up, I'll also post the PE Web address.

-- M


----------



## jezter6 (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey MinscFan, first...I'd like to say 'good map' to ya. Is that on scale to the map in the book? It just seems HUGE for a dining area in an arctic facility, but I admit I didn't read the book or even know of it.

Second, I'm running a campaign in area 51, and can't WAIT for that A51 map you're talking about. I know you said it would be a while, but when might we see that?  I could really use a good map for A51.


----------



## Psion (Jul 18, 2003)

lmpjr007 said:
			
		

> *Psion, you have given me a great idea.  I will send you a copy of the Modern Day Map X, over 70 modern day maps, for free.  If you like it just send me an e-mail saying thanks.  If not, well at least it didn't cost you anything.*




Hey, sounds like a deal to me. Why look a gift horse in the mouth, eh.



> I just don't like grids.  What can I say, it is a personal thing. [/B]




Oh, I can certainly understand that. It just seems like a pretty significant part of your potential customer base does like them, and in my own personal experience, it is not hard to add a grid overlay to a map, so why not?


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 20, 2003)

MinscFan said:
			
		

> *I am working on a set of maps for an Antacrtic research station. Here is the draft of the first level (Deck A) -- note the central shaft drops down to sea water and I have not marked the gangplank yet (brownish circle ringing the central shaft):
> 
> Dicefreaks D20 modern map (about 80K .jpg). *




Wow - very nice! It's about the same style and quality as you'd see in Polyhedron too. 

I'd love to see more if you'd be willing to post them.


----------



## MinscFan (Jul 22, 2003)

> Wow - very nice! It's about the same style and quality as you'd see in Polyhedron too.




Thanks. That's good to know.

I'll post the rest of the facility soon. Give me about a week or so. I'm in the middle of trying to buy a hobby store and a big project at work, so this week is hectic.



> I'm running a campaign in area 51, and can't WAIT for that A51 map you're talking about. I know you said it would be a while, but when might we see that?  I could really use a good map for A51.




I'm working on the large scale map of the area leading into Area 51, and also of the complex of buildings, runway, etc. Then comes key individual buildings (exterior and interior) After I post the ice station, I'll be working on those. 

It might be best to send me an e-mail and I can notify you (in case this thread dies of old age).


----------



## questionable (Mar 13, 2004)

*maps????*

i have started to collect some links of my own for a campain i am planning....

www.globalsecurity.org 
http://www.specwarnet.com/europe/sas.htm
http://www.fas.org/irp/imint/index.html
http://www.spycraft.xganon.com/
http://www.architecturetogo.com/pla...p?cat=17&type=m
http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/index.html
http://blackjack.dumpshock.com/ARCHIVE_mapsat.htm
http://www.deathrock.net/ariadne/ruins.html

see if any of these r useful at all... 

teehee.. oh the things i am planning.. bwahahahahhahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## slingbld (Mar 15, 2004)

Psion said:
			
		

> Anyways, we Spycraft fans go here for maps, mostly cribbed from real world sources:
> 
> http://www.spycraft.xganon.com/





SWEET SITE!!

This is teh exact kinda site I've been Jonesin' for!

Non of my players know of this place. 

I LIKE IT! (can ya tell, I'm a wee nip excited??)


----------



## Christopher Lambert (Dec 12, 2004)

I would love to see a few generic outdoor maps, with locations for trees and a river.

And, of course, an outdoor military base _with grid lines_. Just one. Please.

(Bump)


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Jul 8, 2005)

*Space Stations*

Hi!

Has anyone done/found Spacestation deckplans (that actually make sense)? Most maps i found lacked in the logic of their construction - with one even having no toilet at all...

If anyone has something usable, please post it...my time to prepare runs short   

Dougal


----------



## C. Baize (Jul 8, 2005)

Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Has anyone done/found Spacestation deckplans (that actually make sense)? Most maps i found lacked in the logic of their construction - with one even having no toilet at all...
> 
> ...




I don't know of any for free, but UKGPublishing put out the Pegasus 29 space station that's rather huge, has grids, and is an overall really nice deckplan. It's $10 I think at RPGNow, but I dig it. 
It's the base of operations for my D20 Future game.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Jul 8, 2005)

The spycraft.xganon site is down 

On the plus side, look at the link in my sig about Toga Mario's map generator.


----------



## DnDChick (Jul 10, 2005)

If you don't mind doing your own room descriptions, Google's image search feature can whip up a bunch of modern floor plans as well:

http://images.google.com/images?q=floor+plans&hl=en

http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&biw=1003&q=floor+plan

http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&q=floorplans

http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&q=floorplan

And it can work for specific types of buildings and D&D, too, just by adding a type of building into the mix ... 

http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&q=hospital+floor+plans

http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&q=castle+floor+plans


----------



## Ayrk (Jul 11, 2005)

We (Second Rat Games) just released People, Places, and Things: You are Here which contains 29 modern locations with plenty of plot hooks, pawnable goods, impromptu weapons, etc. The maps are all printable in battlemat scale if you like to use minis.

It is available in both electronic and print versions. You can check out the Cyber Cafe at our website (www.secondrat.com)

End plug.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Jul 13, 2005)

*Research Station*

Hi again.

Here's a small guarded research station i whipped up with an online dungeon generator, and then modified it under the view of security. It is based on a cave-system.

Dougal


----------

